

The Lean Startup in 2010 @ TechHub Friday 15th October, London - vs2
http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1326809078/leanstartup

======
vs2
clickey
[http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1326809078/leanstartu...](http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1326809078/leanstartup)

